# 180

## Juliu

!
   ,      ,     ,   180   ,          , -  ...  .

----------

.

----------


## Juliu

.      ...   .

----------

.                .

----------

> .


 ,       ,   ,    .         -   6-  ,       .

----------

> ,       ,   ,    .         -   6-  ,       .


   180  ,     .

----------

> 180  ,     .


       ,     .

----------

> ,     .


-,    .
-,      .         .

----------

> -,    .


:

_ ,     0 ,  ,     (, ),   1  164 ,  12  165 ,     6         ,   2  3  164 .        ,   171  (   ,     ,  ,   1  2006 .      (, ),     ,   21 ).
        ( ),     0 ,     (, ),   1 - 6, 8 - 10  1  164 ,     4     ,      ,   165  (   7  1  164  -  ,       30  2000 . N 1033), <*>      0 .           ,    176 .
_ 


> -,      .


 ,    ,    .


> .


,     , ..    ....

----------


## Buhgalter1975

,      ,   180    ?

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> .


  ,   ,    ,        ?

----------

,     ,      .

----------

> ,     ,      .


    ?         ,     ?

----------

> ,      ,   180    ?


   ,        ,     .

----------

> ,   ,    ,        ?


+1000

----------

> ?         ,     ?


+1000

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> 


   ?

----------

> ?


   -  .

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> -


  .
         180        180 ?

----------

> .
>          180        180 ?


    ?

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> ?


,  ,     . :Wink:

----------

> ,  ,     .


,              .

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> ,              .


,  ,    (, )               .          .
 . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,  ,    (, )               .


.            ,          - ,     . 


> .


 : . 4  .


> .


      "".

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> .            ,          - ,     .


,  .   .   ,   .



> : . 4  .


   :
"II. 
5.       :
5.2.        ,   ,  ,              :
5.2.4.   ,        ;"

       ""      (, )         

              .
   6    ?

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> : . 4  .


  ,            ,       . 1   ,    ,     :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,  .   .   ,   .


  , !


> :
> "II. 
> 5.       :
> 5.2.        ,   ,  ,              :
> 5.2.4.   ,        ;"
> 
>        ""      (, )


     ,     - ,  .


> .


  ""?   ,            -   ,   ,   .


> 6    ?


,      ....

----------

> ,            ,       . 1   ,    ,


       ,       ,      ,           .

 !...

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> .


   .

----------

> .


   ,   .

 !...

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> !...


      (. 1  )     .
        .

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> ,     - ,  .


,         ,   ,      ?

----------

> (. 1  )     .
>         .


         .            .   -  .

----------

> ,         ,   ,      ?


   ""?             ,     .       ,        .   ,         ,   .

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> ,      ....


 ,     ,  ?    ? ,   .

----------

> ,     ,  ?    ? ,   .


  :

        ( ),     0 ,     (, ),   1 - 6, 8 - 10  1  164 ,     4     ,      ,   165  (   7  1  164  -  ,       30  2000 . N 1033), <*>      0 .           ,    176 .

----------


## Buhgalter1975

**, 
.

----------

> **, 
> .


    ?!!!        " , .... !"

----------


## Juliu

6   

     ,       .           (. 2 . 9 . 167, . 81  , . 3      ).
    . ,           0%   180 . ,      . ,        18,0%.       .

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> 



   ,   6         .

:
      6   2   ,   3    .
       180     " ".
   ,       .

43.2.   2               (, ), (           167   ()  II ).........

----------

> ,   6         .


    ,       ...


> :
>       6   2   ,   3    .


              ,   ,        .


> 43.2.   2               (, ), (           167   ()  II ).........


     :

*  ,     0 ,  ,     (, ),   1  164 ,  12  165 ,     6         ,   2  3  164 .*_        ,   171  (   ,     ,  ,   1  2006 .      (, ),     ,   21 ).
        ( ),     0 ,     (, ),   1 - 6, 8 - 10  1  164 ,     4     ,      ,   165  (   7  1  164  -  ,       30  2000 . N 1033), <*>      0 .           ,    176 ._

        43.2?        :

_
43.2.   2               (, ), (           167   ()  II ),   3 -  ,     ,     0         ._

         ?

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> ,     0 ,


   .



> 


  .



> (           167


     ,        .



> .


          !!!



> ?


  . 
,   ,  .   .       - .
        ?     ,  ,      ,   .
   .

----------


## yanich

180       
 91.02  68.02? 
(   1     68.22  68.02   91.02  68.22)
            180       ?
 68.02  91.01?
(    1    68.22  91.01)?
   ?

----------


## yanich

180       
 91.02  68.02? 
(   1     68.22  68.02   91.02  68.22)
            180       ?
 68.02  91.01?
(    1    68.22  91.01)?
   ?

----------

> !!!


  ?         ,      ,  ,   ?


> .


             ,   ,   ?   ,      -          - .   ,     ?


> ,   ,  .


 ?


> .


  ?


> - .


   ?


> ?


.


> ,


       ?


> ,      ,


   ,   .   ,      ,    , .


> .


   - ?


> .


      .   ...

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> - ?


 .




> .   ...


   .              .

----------

